# Η γκλαμουριά της υμνογραφίας



## Costas (Jun 8, 2009)

Μέρες που είναι, ολίγη γλαφυρότης, ολίγον glitter δεν βλάπτει. Εκφράσεις από τους κανόνες Πεντηκοστής - Αγίου Πνεύματος:

Θείος γνόφος
Γαληνόμορφος καρδία
Γλωττήματα πυρός
Πανσθενουργόφωτον άφθιτον σέλας
Λουτρόν της παλιγγενεσίας
Ομβροβλυτώ
Τριφεγγής ουσία
Πυρσολαμπώ
Πυρίπνοος δρόσος
Φωτόμορφα τέκνα
Γλωσσοπυρσόμορφος χάρις
Φερέσβιος Λόγος
Ομοσθενές και συνουσιούμενον Πνεύμα
Ποντούμαι συμπλόοις αμαρτίαις
Σύμφωνον εθρόησεν οργάνων μέλος
Φωνή προφητόφθεγκτος
Οινότευκτος μέθη
Ξενακούω ρήσεις
Νεουργός του σύμπαντος
Τρισσοφεγγόφωτος φύσις
Πατρακουσθείς
Γλωσσοπύρσευτος θέα
Αυτοδεσπότως
Φως αυτολαμπές
Πνευματέμφορον στόμα
Ακτιστοσυμπλαστουργοσύνθρονον Πνεύμα (εδώ το πρόγραμμα κόβει από μόνο του τη λέξη!)
Δοχείον του αστέκτου (Πλαστουργού)
Χωρίον του απείρου Πλαστουργού
Μητροπάρθενον κλέος
Ευδίνητον εύλαλον στόμα

Και ένας συσχετισμός Βαβέλ και Πεντηκοστής (καθότι είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ!):

Ότε καταβάς τας γλώσσας συνέχεε, διεμέριζεν έθνη ο Ύψιστος· ότε του πυρός τας γλώσσας διένειμεν, εις ενότητα πάντας εκάλεσε· και συμφώνως δοξάζομεν το Πανάγιον Πνεύμα.

Κι άλλος ένας:

Γλώσσαι ποτέ συνεχύθησαν, δια την τόλμαν της πυργοποιίας· γλώσσαι δε νυν εσοφίσθησαν, δια την δόξαν της Θεογνωσίας... Τότε κατειργάσθη η αφωνία, προς τιμωρίαν· άρτι καινουργείται η συμφωνία, προς σωτηρίαν...

Να κι ένα κρεσέντο αποφατικής θεολογίας (γονατιστά, παρακαλώ!):

Άχραντε, αμίαντε, άναρχε, αόρατε, ακατάληπτε, ανεξιχνίαστε, αναλλοίωτε, ανυπέρβλητε, αμέτρητε, ανεξίκακε Κύριε...

Τέλος, φτάνουμε στην Εδέμ:

Η αενάως βρύουσα ζωτική και φωτιστική πηγή...


Βοήθειά σας!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

Και για να αρχίσετε να χτίζετε το σχετικό γλωσσάρι:



Θείῳ καλυφθεὶς ὁ βραδύγλωσσος γνόφῳ.
|The slow of tongue, covered in divine darkness,
Ἐρρητόρευσε τὸν θεόγραφον νόμον·
|Proclaimed the law written by God;
Ἰλὺν γὰρ ἐκτινάξας ὄμματος νόου,
|For shaking the dust from his mind’s eye,
Ὁρᾷ τὸν ὄντα, καὶ μυεῖται Πνεύματος
|He sees the One Who Is, and is initiated
Γνῶσιν, γεραίρων ἐνθέοις τοῖς ᾄσμασιν.
|Into knowledge of the Spirit, as he gives praise with songs inspired.
|
Ἔφη τὸ σεπτὸν καὶ σεβάσμιον στόμα.
|The revered and august mouth spoke,
Νοσφισμὸς ὑμῖν οὐ γενήσεται φίλοις.
|’For you my friends there will be no absence.
Ἐγὼ γὰρ εἰς πατρῷον ὕψιστον θρόνον
|For I, once seated with him on my Father’s lofty throne,
Συνεδριάζων, ἐκχεῶ τοῦ Πνεύματος,
|Will pour out the copious grace of the Spirit
Λάμψαι ποθοῦσι, τὴν χάριν τὴν ἄφθονον
|To shine on those who yearn’.
|
Ὄρος βεβηκώς, ἀτρεκέστατος Λόγος,
|The firm Definition, most precise Word,
Γαληνόμορφον ἐκτελεῖ τὴν καρδίαν.
|Brings calm perfection to the heart;
Ἔργον γὰρ ἐκπεράνας, εὔφρανε φίλους,
|For, his work accomplished, Christ gladdened his friends,
Πνοῇ βιαίᾳ, καὶ πυρὸς γλωττήμασι,
|With a mighty wind and tongues of fire,
Νείμας τὸ Πνεῦμα Χριστός, ὡς ὑπέσχετο.
|Apportioning the Spirit, as he had promised.

Συνεχίστε την έρευνα στις παρακάτω σελίδες:
http://analogion.net/glt/texts/Pen/p82.uni.htm
http://www.balamand.edu.lb/theology/Jopent.htm

Και ό,τι άλλο βρείτε, βοήθειά μας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ὄρος βεβηκώς, ἀτρεκέστατος Λόγος,
> |The firm Definition, most precise Word,
> Γαληνόμορφον ἐκτελεῖ τὴν καρδίαν.
> |Brings calm perfection to the heart;


Αυτό το Όρος βεβηκώς = firm Definition, με προβληματίζει. Μολονότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα ούτε και όπως μου πάει εμένα να το μεταφράσω (βουνό ;;;), καταλαβαίνω ακόμα λιγότερο πώς το Όρος (με ψιλή) το αποδίδει ως Definition, και πώς το βεβηκώς το αποδίδει firm. Εκτός και αν το Όρος παίρνει δασεία. Αν πάλι παίρνει όντως ψιλή, τότε το 'βεβηκώς' δεν είναι επιθετικός προσδιορισμός στο Όρος (το όρος βαίνει), γιατί τότε θα έπρεπε είναι 'βεβηκός' με όμικρον· οπότε είναι του τύπου "βαίνω όρος", που όμως δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Με ψιλή το έχει και το βιβλίο μου, αλλά τα λειτουργικά βιβλία έχουν αρκετά λάθη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Εντάξει, του Αγίου Πνεύματος σήμερα, μπορείτε να πουλάτε όσο πνεύμα θέλετε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2009)

Ο μεταφραστής, στην υποσημείωσή του, γράφει:

2 This phrase is from St Gregory the Theologian. In his Theological Oration _On The Son_ he says, ‘One could perhaps say that the Son’s relationship is that of definition to term defined, since ’word’ has the meaning in Greek of ’definition’. … The Son is the concise and simple revelation of the Father’s nature’. The only other English versions I have seen, not realising this, mistranslate. That of the Holy Transfiguration Monastery [HTM] even violates elementary Greek grammar.

Και μεταφράζει το «βεβηκώς» established (LSJ: ευ βεβηκώς = on a good footing, well established, prosperous).

Αλλά πήγαινες γυρεύοντας, Κώστα. Γιατί, άμα ξεκινήσουμε τέτοιο παιχνίδι, θα χάσουμε τα νιάτα μας.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2009)

Άρα, πρέπει όντως να διορθωθεί το 'Όρος' και να γραφτεί με δασεία. Τότε φυσικά το 'βεβηκώς' ταιριάζει μια χαρά, και συντακτικά και νοηματικά. Κανένα νιάτο δεν θα χάσουμε.


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2014)

Χριστούγεννα σήμερα. Δεν βρίσκω στην υμνογραφία της γιορτής την ίδια γκλαμουριά. Σκέφτομαι πως η γιορτή της Πεντηκοστής και του Αγίου Πνεύματος, καθώς μιλά για το πιο αόριστο πρόσωπο της Αγίας Τριάδας, το πιο άυλο, το λιγότερο σαρκικό, έχει ανάγκη το προσάναμμα του λόγου για να φλογίσει το νου, εξ ού και οι τόσες γκλαμουράτες εκφράσεις. Εδώ στα Χριστούγεννα έχουμε υπόθεση, προφητείες που εκπληρώνονται, σάρκωση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι η υμνογραφία των Χγέννων υστερεί σε κάλλος· το αντίθετο! Αλλά εγώ θα περιοριστώ σε λιγοστά μόνο ψίχουλα που πρόσεξα ή που με απασχόλησαν σήμερα, έτσι, αντί ευχών.

Η παρακάτω φράση μού άρεσε:

_και μη εκστάς της φύσεως, μετέσχε του ημετέρου φυράματος._ (ο σαρκωθείς Υιός, βέβαια)

Στον ειρμό της Α' ωδής του Β' κανόνα των Χριστουγέννων (του γνωστού ως ιαμβικού), αγνοούσα τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία της λέξης _πόλος_:

_Έσωσε λαόν θαυματουργῶν Δεσπότης, 
υγρὸν θαλάσσης κῦμα χερσώσας πάλαι. 
Ἑκὼν δὲ τεχθεὶς ἐκ Κόρης, τρίβον βατὴν 
πόλου τίθησιν ἡμῖν·_ (...) 

Ο Δεσπότης έσωσε παλιά τὸ λαὸ θαυματουργικὰ,
κάνοντας στεριά το υγρό κύμα της θάλασσας.
Με το να γεννηθεί δε εκούσια από παρθένα, το δρόμο
του ουρανού στρώνει βατό μπροστά μας· (...)

πόλος = 1. ο άξονας της Γης 2. ο πόλος του άξονα *3. η ουράνια σφαίρα, ο ουρανός* (....)

Άλλο, με δύο άγνωστές μου λέξεις:

_Σύμμορφος πηλίνης εὐτελοῦς διαρτίας, Χριστὲ, γεγονώς, καὶ μετοχῇ σαρκὸς τῆς χείρω μεταδοὺς θείας φύτλης_ (...)

Χριστέ, ἐσὺ ποὺ ἔγινες σύμμορφος τῆς πήλινης καὶ εὐτελοῦς διαπλάσεώς (μας), καὶ διὰ τῆς μετοχῆς σου μετέδωσες στὴν ὑποδεέστερη σάρκα θεία φύτρα (...) (από εδώ)

διαρτία (διαρτίζω) = διάπλαση
φύτλη = φύτρα, γενιά


Χρόνια πολλά!


----------

